

Ex-Microsoft manager plans to create first U.S. marijuana brand - der3k
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/30/usa-marijuana-idUSL2N0EB0YA20130530

======
gexla
> Shively is planning to lay out his plans, along with his vision for a future
> in which marijuana will be legally imported from Mexico, at a Thursday news
> conference in downtown Seattle.

If a brand is seeking to be a mark of quality, then he is looking to import
from the wrong country.

I have never been to these places but I'm guessing the typical shops where
medical marijuana is dispensed in California don't sell the sorts of "schwag"
that you see come from Mexico.

However, I suppose growers in Mexico could produce better quality Marijuana if
the market were to shift against their product.

------
mrbaxter
If they don't name a blend 'Land-o-smiles' I'll be very disappointed.

